# Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren



## united (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen


Ich habe ein kleines Problem -wie oben gesagt habe ich den Nachweis zur bestandenen Sportfischerprüfung verloren..

Da ich einen Angelschein auf Lebenszeit besitze wäre das nicht so wild,Allerdings will der Verein dem ich beitreten will selbiges Dokument vorgelegt bekommen -keine Ahnung warum#c#c

Nun meine Frage an euch-wo kann ich mir eine Zweitschrift besorgen ?

Mfg Marc


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Wende Dich doch mal an den Landes Fischereiverband Bayern, die können dir da bestimmt Auskunft geben.

Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V.
Pechdellerstraße 16
81545 München
Telefon (089) 64 27 26-0
Fax (089) 64 27 26-66


----------



## Der Wobbler (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*



united schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> 
> Ich habe ein kleines Problem -wie oben gesagt habe ich den Nachweis zur bestandenen Sportfischerprüfung verloren..
> ...


 
Ich hab auch mal ne Frage (bestimmt 1.000 gefragt oder nie, weil die Frage sooo doof iss !#t ) 
Was iss eine Sportfischerprüfgung - und wie komme ich da dran #c ? Echt keine Ahnung #q !


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

@Wobbler,Die Sportfischerprüfung oder auch Fischerprüfung berechtigt dich zum Erwerb
des Jahresfischereischeins,mit dem du dann eine Gewässerkarte kaufen darfst.
Das gilt Bundesweit außer in Brandenburg,und soweit ich weiß Mecklenburg VP,wo man
wohl auf Friedfische ohne diese Prüfung angeln darf.

Gruß Taxidermist


----------



## feedex (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Mir sind zwar die bayrischen Verhältnisse nicht geläufig (ist vllt besser so...#c), aber in der Regel bekommt man die Zweitschrift bei der Behörde, welche auch die Prüfung abgenommen hat.


----------



## höcht (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

ja du bekommst sie vermutlich bei : LfL, Institut für Fischerrei, Postfach 1146, Starnberg


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Das Amt, auf dem du deinen Fischereischein beantragst, austelölen lassen und dann geholt hast, hat die Durchschrift hinterlegt !


Was ist das denn für ein verein? Die verstehen die Vorschrift des Nachweises der bestandenen Prüfung falsch: Es reicht der ausgestellte Fischereischein bzw. dieser muss bei Aufnahme kontrolliert werden !


----------



## united (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Hallo Zusammen

Danke für die vielen Antworten:vik:
Tja wo eine Durchschrift hinterlegt ist weis ich gar nicht -ich hab den Schein immer wieder verlängern lassen(wozu ich das zeugniss ja nicht brauchte) und zwar in einigen Städten..-Beruflich viel umgezogen..

@Toni 

Ist der Ingolstädter Fischereiverein..ich weis wie gesagt auch nicht warum die das wollen aber sie haben Ausdrücklich gesagt das ich das mit vorlegen muss..ich hoffe sehr da irgend wo etwas neu ausgerstellt bekommen zu können

Mfg marc


----------



## Der Wobbler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Wobbler,Die Sportfischerprüfung oder auch Fischerprüfung berechtigt dich zum Erwerb
> des Jahresfischereischeins,mit dem du dann eine Gewässerkarte kaufen darfst.
> Das gilt Bundesweit außer in Brandenburg,und soweit ich weiß Mecklenburg VP,wo man
> wohl auf Friedfische ohne diese Prüfung angeln darf.
> ...


Hallo Taxidermist,danke für die Info. ! Ich habe die Fischerprüfung ! Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden #t - Sportfischerprüfung & Fischerprüfung ist das gleiche !|bigeyes Nee oder ?


----------



## Allround_angler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Hallo!
Also ich habe gehört dass der Fischereischein für das jeweilige Bundeslandes, in der die Prüfung absolviert wurde, Gültigkeit hat. Wenn man in andere Bundesländer zum Angeln reist, so habe ich gehört, kann der Fischereischein zwar anerkannt werden, muss aber nicht. Es kann nämlich sein, dass man noch den Sportfischereischein / Sportfischereipass vorlegen muss, und den hat ja bekanntlich nicht jeder. Den Sportfischereischein bekommt man bei seinem Angelverein. Hier legt man verschiedene Prüfungen ab, die die Angelpraxis und nicht die Theorie betreffen! Ich hoffe mal ich habe die richtigen Informationen. Klärt mich bitte auf, wenns anders sein sollte ;-).

Grüsse Jens #h


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*



> Was ist das denn für ein verein? Die verstehen die Vorschrift des Nachweises der bestandenen Prüfung falsch: Es reicht der ausgestellte Fischereischein bzw. dieser muss bei Aufnahme kontrolliert werden !



Es gibt leider viele Vereine die Karten nur an Leute ausgeben die im VDSF sind.  


In Bayern gibts offiziell erstmal nur den Fischereischein der durch die staatl. Fischerprüfung zu erwerben ist. 

Der Sportfischerpass ist lediglich ein Mitgliedsausweis des VDSF.. einen rechtlichen Hintergrund hat der nicht. In Bayern wohlgemerkt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

@Franzl, 

was du geschrieben hast, mag zwar leider zutreffen, geht aber HIER an der Prolematik vorbei, sowie betrifft es meine von dir zitierte Aussage nicht. #h

Es wird von einem Bayrischen Verein der Nachweis der Fischerprüfung verlangt, was aber ansoluter Unsinn ist, da bereits ein "Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit" ausgestellt ist und vorgelegt werden kann.
Dieser "Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit" konnte aber nur und wurde nur ausgestellt, da bereits die Sportfischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt wurde!

*FAZIT:*
*Somit erübrigt sich bei Vorhandensein des "Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit" das zusätzliche Vorlegen des Nachweises der bestandenen Sportfischerprüfung  !!!*
#h


----------



## ½Mensch-½Tier (27. Januar 2008)

*Die Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Franzl,
> *FAZIT:*
> *Somit erübrigt sich bei Vorhandensein des "Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit" das zusätzliche Vorlegen des Nachweises der bestandenen Sportfischerprüfung !!!*
> #h


 
Vielleicht will es der Verein ja genau wissen und ausschließen, daß der Fischeischein über eine Ausnahme genehmigt wurde. (Siehe AVFiG §2 Abs.2 und §2a)

Ich denke mal weder Bezirks- noch Landesfischeiverband wird eine Kopie des Prüfungszeugnisses haben.

Ob die in Starnberg alle Prüfungszeugnisse haben?
Ich würd es mal beim zuständigen Landwirtschaftsamt probieren, in dessen Landkreis du damals die Prüfung gemacht hast.
Das zuständige Amt findest du hier: http://www.stmlf.bayern.de/behoerden/amt/

Gemeinde/Stadt, die den Fischeischein ausgestellt hat wäre auch einen Versuch wert.


----------



## united (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Hallo Zusammen

Noch mal Danke für die guten Tipps -Ihr seit Spitze:vik:

Ich hab heute beim Bayrischen Landesamt für Fischerei angerufen und der freundliche Herr dort hat mir erklärt wie man zu seiner Zweitschrift kommt|bla:

Hier nun für Interessierte die "Anweisungen"

Man sende ein Formloses Schreiben mit der Bitte um eine Zweitschrift entweder Per Post an die O.G. Behörde oder an 
fischerei@lfl.bayern.de

Spätestens in 14 Tagen bekommt man die Zweitschrift per Post und ne Rechnung über 10 Euros

Mfg Marc


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Klasse #6


----------



## united (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bayern-Nachweis zur Sportfischerprüfung verloren*

Hallo Zusammen


Hier noch mal ein kleines Update|supergri
Vorgestern Hab ich meine Zweitschrift erhalten ging dann sehr flott-3 Tage denn beim ersten Versuch habe ich nicht alle Daten gesendet..

Hier noch mal was benötigt wird um die Prüfungszeugnis-Zweitschrift zu bekommen!

Voller Name 
Adresse
Geburtsdatum
Ort der Prüfung (dort wo Ihr sie abgelegt/geschrieben habt)
und Optimalerweise das genaue Datum-es reicht aber auch eine ungefähre Angabe (wie bei mir)

Eine E-Mail an fischerei@lfl.bayern.de senden 

Ich hoffe somit auch anderen geholfen zu haben

Mfg Marc

P.s diese Angaben gelten für Bayern


----------

